# dreamweaver / flash / xampp



## woody382 (Oct 29, 2007)

hi,

I am currently designing a website using dreamweaver cs3. I am using xampp apache as my testing server on my computer which works fine when i test my site.

I have just added a flash image in dreamweaver by clicking on insert - media - image viewer and then inserting the images i want to loop. This works fine in dreamweaver, but when i come to preview the page on my test server nothing appears where i inserted the flash image.

Please could you advise what i need to do, as i want to make sure everything works fine before i host the site on the internet.

I'm using xampp apach as the local test server.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

1. Have u installed flash plugin for your browser?
2. Did u try on multiple browsers?
3. Do you use AdBlock (if ur primary browser is Firefox)

And btw, try inserting the flash file manually into the html document.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

woody382 said:


> I have just added a flash image in dreamweaver by clicking on insert - media - image viewer and then inserting the images i want to loop. This works fine in dreamweaver, but when i come to preview the page on my test server nothing appears where i inserted the flash image.


Check the HTML DreamWeaver generated to make sure the Flash image doesn't have a URL with "file:///" in it.

Peace...


----------

